# I am getting Gracie on Monday!!!



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

She's a 3 year old Newfoundland. I will be traveling to Fort Thomas Kentucky and bring her home to monroe ohio!!!!! i can't wait.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She's very pretty! What's her name?

Well, duh! I just saw her name. Congratulations!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats on the new baby on the way. She looks gorgeous. I don't see many of the black and white ones up this way.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is beautiful, congrats on you're new edition









Peanut​

 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats!! She is a beautiful dog! Hope we get to see more pics of her...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is very pretty and looks like she will be alot of fun.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a beauty! have fun with her!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

She's a beautiful dog. She has a past. her story is below. I fell in love with her the moment i seen her photo but the story did it for sure. I'm so excited and happy. 






Gracie is a very happy girl who loves bread! She's 3 years old, and about 100 pounds of pure joy. She gets along well with other dogs, cats, birds, kids and adults of course. She was turned in as a stray, and has fully recovered from a gun shot wound on her back leg. She has no lasting symptoms except she is terrified of thunder. She is house trained, crate trained, spayed and up to date on all her vaccinations. She's ready for her forever home!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations Lisa! Looking forward to seeing lots of pics of her both here and on NN!! Gracie is a beautiful Landseer girl. (And go back to NN now and read all about Landseers....they're somewhat regarded as Newfs on crack! :lol: :lol They're usually pretty active and lively, so you'll have a great time with her!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I was fixing to say that was a Landseer from what AG taught me. LOL Mrs Hooch is on the kick of wanting a Newf. :doh:


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

LOL Mrs. Hooch needs a newf too. You should go to newf.net. i've learned alot and met alot of great people in the process.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! Does she come with a more powerful vacuum cleaner <big grin>


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Gracie is a very happy girl who loves bread! She's 3 years old, and about 100 pounds of pure joy. She gets along well with other dogs, cats, birds, kids and adults of course. She was turned in as a stray, and has fully recovered from a gun shot wound on her back leg. She has no lasting symptoms except she is terrified of thunder. She is house trained, crate trained, spayed and up to date on all her vaccinations. She's ready for her forever home!


Congratulations on getting this beautiful girl.

Gracie, I'm sure you will find your new home a wonderful place to spend your life. Be sure and give your family lots of love.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Gracie is a beauty! Won't that be exciting for your family! A friend of mine down the street has one and she is devine. The Newfs are great family pets and I am sure you will have years of enjoyment with her. You are so lucky to be able to adopt that sweetie!!!

Have a great day on Monday picking her up. 

All the best!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH, I am green with envy !!!!! I'd love to have a landseer someday. I am so happy for you and Gracie. From her story, she needs all the love you can give. ENJOY......... and be sure to tell us all the stories and lots of pics.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

thank you all. I'm really excited. I do hope all my dogs get along with her. Any suggestions on introductions? I'm new at this you know.


----------

